# Would You Get A D&D Tattoo?



## delericho (Sep 23, 2015)

Bet he's going to be _furious_ when they change the logo again...


----------



## cavalier973 (Sep 23, 2015)

I hope it was one of those "lick and stick" tatoos that come in Cracker Jack boxes.


----------



## Superchunk77 (Sep 23, 2015)

Not the nicest tattoo I've seen, needs to be touched up.


----------



## Jason.knepper (Sep 23, 2015)

Just jokes and hate? Where's the love?... I like it. Rock on for representing what you love, dude.


----------



## VengerSatanis (Sep 23, 2015)

Awesome!  I'm surprised the artist didn't outline it in black...


----------



## darjr (Sep 23, 2015)

Awesome! Always!


----------



## Barantor (Sep 23, 2015)

Cool idea if you like tattoos, I'm too picky to ever get one.


----------



## cmad1977 (Sep 23, 2015)

And in typical fashion people bash a pretty epic tattoo. Stop being ashamed of your tramp stamps. 

I would get a D&D tattoo... But I don't know what.
Maybe a d20 or something along those lines. 
Where is another issue... Hmm...


----------



## Doctor Futurity (Sep 23, 2015)

Like....half the people I know have D&D or gaming tattoos. I don't, but that's entirely due to a fear of needles and tattoo parlors that might be less than clean. I even helped my ex-first-wife design tattoos for her favorite D&D characters. My current (final) 3rd wife has a arm-length tattoo of the vampire from this book cover in the link, using the exact art depicted.

Anyway, cool tattoo.


----------



## Superchunk77 (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't see any hate. Just saying the artist didn't do the best job on it IMO.


----------



## delericho (Sep 23, 2015)

Serious answer: they're not for me. I simply can't envisage anything being so important to me that I'd want it indelibly marked on my skin. That may change if/when I have children, but I suspect not.

But if you want a tattoo, go right ahead. It's your body; it's your choice. And nothing to do with me.


----------



## AriochQ (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't know if I would get it that large!


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 23, 2015)

It is very nice.  I change ideas all the time, but this is a solid tattoo choice.  What artist?  

And:  why the Ampersand for 5e?  What does it mean to them specifically?

also:  It's red now because it's fresh; think it'll turn green when he washes the gore off? ;p


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 23, 2015)

Needs a touch up but nice idea.  I'd not be opposed to a similar once, the 1e AD&D logo is the only one I care about, but not quite that big.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't understand the tattoo mentality. My wife has one on her hip, but she admits she just did it cos she was young ,stupid, and now wishes she hadnt..As a guitar player, many people I know have them....:shrug:...whatever floats their boat, but a Tshirt works for me just fine, thanks.


----------



## Arcshot (Sep 23, 2015)

AriochQ said:


> I don't know if I would get it that large!




What frightful presence! Probably an Ancient Red. Now he has Legendary Resistance, good on him! Tiamat is pleased.


----------



## JamieEvan (Sep 23, 2015)

My friend has got one but his tattoo is smaller than Sean and it is black. It make him so cool.
I would like to get a AD&D tattoo but not now. Anyway, I like AD&D Logo.


----------



## gamerprinter (Sep 23, 2015)

Well aside from the fact that I wouldn't get a tattoo for any reason, if I really wanted to show my fandom of D&D, I'd wear a T-shirt with the logo (which I sometimes do). Besides, I'm half Japanese, and my Japanese relatives would think very little of me if I got any kind of tattoo. Even today, in Japanese culture tattoos are considered a social faux pas. A tattoo is still considered a symbol worn by members of the Yakuza, and people of their ilk.

An American friend of mine went to Japan for work related training, and while there, he visited a public bath house, but as soon as his arm tattoos were exposed, the management asked him to leave, as they considered allowing tattooed customers as being an affront to their normal clientel. While there are certainly tattoo artists in Japan, they aren't allowed to advertise with signage nor allowed phone book ads, working by word-of-mouth only.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 23, 2015)

Yay, a fellow ampersand dragon tattoo! I’ve actually got multiple D&D-inspired tattoos in my array of ink:

-The D&D Ampersand, 1e/BECMI era

-Holy symbol of Moradin

-Some of the runes from the Greyhawk folio

-The Tyranny of Dragons symbol (holy moly, I got this one on the back of my calf, right below the knee, and it hurt like none of my other tattoos ever have)


----------



## EthanSental (Sep 23, 2015)

I've been a collector of many things, baseball/football/hockey card, comics, minis, art but I never went to the stage of wanting art on my body.  Never understood it personally although some tattos are artistically pleasing, most are not in my eyes.  To each his is though and this is a good example of this....throw in the ear gauge things too.


----------



## Benji (Sep 23, 2015)

I've got a tattoo but I don't think I'd get a D&D one. I know a few people who have pictures of there characters as such though.

Edit: Just remembered a badassgaming tattoo my friend got done. It was on her feet. they were red D10's that looked like cherries from a slot machine (so in pairs and with a green stalk connecting each one).


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't have a D&D "brand" tattoo, but I do have a dagger with a tiny dragon entwined around it on my lower back which represents an artifact from my homebrew campaigns.  The panther on my right upper arm was supposed to be a representation of an old were-cougar character my wife played but the artist didn't listen to my requests and just did his own thing.  I'm going to get it fixed or covered up as soon as I can afford it.  My other tattoos are not gaming related.


----------



## maimonidesvii (Sep 23, 2015)

This is mine. The angle makes it look odd, but when looking at it straight on it's great.

View attachment 70577


----------



## Bawylie (Sep 23, 2015)

Nah, my body is a temple. 

But if you've got one, you've dramatically increased the odds I'll worship at your temple. 

*winks forever*


----------



## Jester David (Sep 23, 2015)

I was thinking about getting the 2e ampersand tattooed on me, but the 5e one is rather slick.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Sep 24, 2015)

My first tat was a set of dice as a band around my upper arm. I intend on a beholder on the shoulder above the dice eventually


----------



## Talmek (Sep 24, 2015)

The best advice I ever received regarding tattoos - _"Make sure it will not only mean something to you now, but 50 years from now."_

I have tattoos (lots of them), and every one of them has a very significant meaning to me to this day. If this (or any) person's love is with D&D and this will be something that he cherishes for the rest of his life, then more power to him! I'd consider getting one (even one that big), but all the required square footage is already occupied with other items more sentimental to me.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 24, 2015)

Talmek said:


> The best advice I ever received regarding tattoos - _"Make sure it will not only mean something to you now, but 50 years from now."_





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gswV782nVc


----------



## Wepwawet (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey, that's a good idea!
I'm adding it to my list of possible tattoos to add on my body, or a version of it 
It's about time I get a D&D related one


----------



## Wepwawet (Sep 24, 2015)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Yay, a fellow ampersand dragon tattoo! I’ve actually got multiple D&D-inspired tattoos in my array of ink:
> 
> -The D&D Ampersand, 1e/BECMI era
> 
> ...




Show us please!


----------



## Jhaelen (Sep 24, 2015)

delericho said:


> Bet he's going to be _furious_ when they change the logo again...



That's quite similar to my first thought 
Basically you'll telegraph your prefered edition with a tattoo of the 'D&D Ampersand'.

Myself, I'd never get a tattoo of anything.


----------



## MichaelSandar (Sep 24, 2015)

I like tattoos.  This one is pretty decent.  Best advice, get something you like today and something you'll still like tomorrow.  I've considered an AD&D tattoo, but not sure what I would get.


----------



## Zak S (Sep 24, 2015)

Yep.
View attachment 70590
Comes in handy, too.
First column is AD&D, second column is 5e.


----------



## was (Sep 24, 2015)

No..I think body ink should represent something important and personal to you.  Gaming doesn't make that cut for me.


----------



## PezlerPolychromatic (Sep 24, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is that really a tattoo. The ink looks like it's on top of the skin instead of underneath it, and there's a line of red on the side of his arm, like a paper with the logo was put on his arm and then spray painted. Again, I could be wrong, perhaps it's just the angle that makes it look that way.


----------



## Wepwawet (Sep 24, 2015)

PezlerPolychromatic said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but is that really a tattoo. The ink looks like it's on top of the skin instead of underneath it, and there's a line of red on the side of his arm, like a paper with the logo was put on his arm and then spray painted. Again, I could be wrong, perhaps it's just the angle that makes it look that way.




As the tattoo is being done the tattooer has to wipe off the excess paint constantly to see what still needs to be painted. The smudge is probably from that.


----------



## zipben (Sep 24, 2015)

Superchunk77 said:


> I don't see any hate. Just saying the artist didn't do the best job on it IMO.



 If I was going to guess I'd say it's a new tattoo based on the redness around it. It always looks a little rough right afterwards, especially red which is one of the hardest colours to ink. Skin gets red, ink is red, I bet his artist told him to come back once it's healed for any needed touch ups.


----------



## AriochQ (Sep 24, 2015)

Talmek said:


> The best advice I ever received regarding tattoos - _"Make sure it will not only mean something to you now, but 50 years from now."_




Well I have been playing D&D for 38 years so far, so 12 more and I should go get inked? lol


----------



## Michael Long (Sep 24, 2015)

yeah, i could never...


----------



## Inchoroi (Sep 24, 2015)

Were I not allergic to the majority of inks, I probably would.

...although, I doubt I would ever get one that big.


----------



## Anthraxus (Sep 24, 2015)

I do! I have an armband tattoo showing 9 of the Greyhawk Deities symbols(also indicating the 9 alignments/Great Wheel/Outer Planes), bounded by Earth, Water, Air, and Fire (indicating the inner planes).


----------



## Umbran (Sep 24, 2015)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> Needs a touch up but nice idea.




It may not need a touch-up.  Looking at the area around the tattoo, it might be *very* fresh.  The variation in color may not be uneven ink, but may be variation in irritated skin that isn't healed yet.

I do wonder why he didn't outline it in black, though.  Colors (especially red) have a tendency to bleed around the edges if not bordered, which would lead to a fuzzy, unfocused appearance in the long run.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 24, 2015)

cmad1977 said:


> And in typical fashion people bash a pretty epic tattoo. Stop being ashamed of your tramp stamps.




A "tramp stamp" is specifically a tattoo on the lower-back.  Not all ink is tramp stamp.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 24, 2015)

Umbran said:


> It may not need a touch-up.  Looking at the area around the tattoo, it might be *very* fresh.  The variation in color may not be uneven ink, but may be variation in irritated skin that isn't healed yet.
> 
> I do wonder why he didn't outline it in black, though.  Colors (especially red) have a tendency to bleed around the edges if not bordered, which would lead to a fuzzy, unfocused appearance in the long run.




Could be.  I know my tattoos looked rough for a couple weeks after. I only have a slight bit of color though so I'm not that familar with that much red. 

And a black outline would do a lot for it.


----------



## Louis Brenton (Sep 24, 2015)

I have one tattoo, & it's unlikely that I'd ever get another one.  However, I love this guy's tattoo.  The 5e ampersand is my favorite, & he's got it looking sharp here.


----------



## Jester David (Sep 24, 2015)

I follow the advice that you should decide on the tattoo's position and design and then wait a year. If you still want that same tattoo, go for it.

Still... Things can change. I have a Ghost Rider tattoo on my back. Because I liked the '90s character and much of the comics. I like the character in general really. 
But no one warns you that someone might come along and turn your tattoo into a Nick Cage movie.


----------



## Anthraxus (Sep 24, 2015)

Jester Canuck said:


> Still... Things can change. I have a Ghost Rider tattoo on my back. Because I liked the '90s character and much of the comics. I like the character in general really.
> But no one warns you that someone might come along and turn your tattoo into a Nick Cage movie.




Sad but true. 

I'm a fan of the 70's, 90's and 00's GR. Someday, a tattoo.


----------



## Greyhawk Grognard (Sep 24, 2015)

delericho said:


> Bet he's going to be _furious_ when they change the logo again...




Right here.

I'd probably get a tattoo of the AD&D 1E Player's Handbook cover, which is iconic, but getting the 5E logo is sort of... short-sighted.


----------



## Talmek (Sep 25, 2015)

AriochQ said:


> Well I have been playing D&D for 38 years so far, so 12 more and I should go get inked? lol




If you've been playing for that long (I've only been at it for 15 - since 3e) then go for it! 

My original quote was really centered on the permanence of tattoos and to ensure that whoever gets one should do a good bit of thinking before putting something that (used to be) was going to be there forever.


----------



## Zak S (Sep 25, 2015)

Talmek said:


> My original quote was really centered on the permanence of tattoos and to ensure that whoever gets one should do a good bit of thinking before putting something that (used to be) was going to be there forever.




People worry too much. If you get one you don't like, you can always just get more.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 25, 2015)

Forever is somewhat subjective when it comes to tats.  You can get them covered, altered, and even removed if you end up not liking it.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Sep 25, 2015)

Tattoos are most definitely NOT for me and I can't conceive they ever would be.  BUT, if I were to ever get one I think something D&D-related (dice, or a dragon?) would be it.  It would NEVER be that large, but it would also NOT be monochromatic.


----------



## maimonidesvii (Sep 25, 2015)

So, as the person with the "Carpe DM" tattoo earlier in the post...

In regards to making sure it's something that you'll like the rest of your life... I've been playing dnd most of my life. Even if I were to stop playing immediately, and never play again, it helped shaped who I am as a person, how I think, and a lot of my friendships. I have friends that I have been playing with since I was 10 years old, and we still play every week today. My tattoo isn't necessarily about dnd, it's about how dnd has changed my life, which will ALWAYS be true.


----------



## Mock26 (Sep 25, 2015)

No, but I do have a BattleTech tattoo (House Kurita logo on my left calf).  It is not that I have anything against D&D, but whatever my next tattoo is (or would be) it will be based on fantasy or mythology.  For my BattleTech tattoo I did not get it because it was BattleTech.  I got it because I was looking for a dragon and the logo was exactly what I was looking for at that time.  The fact that I love BattleTech and my favorite House is Kurita are just bonus points.  In other words, it is the design that I am interested in, not where it comes from.  If my next tattoo comes from a piece of D&D art work or inspiration, then so be it.  If not, then so be it.


----------



## Mock26 (Sep 25, 2015)

Talmek said:


> My original quote was really centered on the permanence of tattoos and to ensure that whoever gets one should do a good bit of thinking before putting something that (used to be) was going to be there forever.



  I spent two years deciding whether or not I wanted a tattoo.  And once I made that decision it was another 3 years before I settled on a design.  Granted, I did not search every day, but a couple times a month I would go through art books, search online, visit tattoo shops, but it is not like I would go months without searching.  I have no regrets, over getting it or the design.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 25, 2015)

If I was going to get some D&D tattoos it would most likely be an Erol Otis piece the more I think of it.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah, I’ve been playing D&D for almost 30 years, and it’s brought a lot of joy and personal growth even. I think that counts as warranting some ink.

But not every tattoo has to be profound. Sometimes it’s okay to get a piece of ink just because it’ll look cool.




maimonidesvii said:


> In regards to making sure it's something that you'll like the rest of your life... I've been playing dnd most of my life. Even if I were to stop playing immediately, and never play again, it helped shaped who I am as a person, how I think, and a lot of my friendships. I have friends that I have been playing with since I was 10 years old, and we still play every week today. My tattoo isn't necessarily about dnd, it's about how dnd has changed my life, which will ALWAYS be true.


----------



## David Fair (Sep 25, 2015)

Sure I would. In fact, I have on similar to the above. You can see it here: http://www.boardgamegeek.com/image/2486158/beyondmonopoly

You can also see my Power Grid tattoo in that pic, or go through the gallery to see it a bit better.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2015)

I have no tattoos, but I would do it with a BECMI logo.  If it wasn't for discovering the game, I probably would not have had the huge passion for reading and history that I enjoy today.  So yes, for me it would seem appropriate.  Maybe I'll get one when I retire.


----------



## Gundark (Sep 26, 2015)

The D&D ampersand is EXACTLY the tattoo I'd get were I to get one. Mine would be smaller and on the shoulder.


----------



## darkdmon (Sep 26, 2015)

hell yeah i would get that tattoo, if i lived anywhere else (here in mexico you can't get a job anywhere if you have a tattoo )


----------



## JamieEvan (Sep 26, 2015)

darkdmon said:


> hell yeah i would get that tattoo, if i lived anywhere else (here in mexico you can't get a job anywhere if you have a tattoo )



Really! I think It would be okey if you were a freelancer as my friend. He's got a lot of tattoos including a D&D tatoo.


----------



## dmdcdubs (Sep 26, 2015)

As a tattoo artist of over 24 years I have to say that the tattoo shown was poorly applied and will require extensive rework. It also looks like poor sizing and placement. I will also almost always recommend a black outline for legibility, contrast, and longevity. Please do your research and talk to multiple experienced tattoo artists before taking the plunge. Money should never be a factor. You usually get what you pay for. I love both D&D (35 years!) and tattoos - show respect to the game and your body: do your homework and get the best tattoo possible.


----------



## Zarithar (Sep 26, 2015)

To answer the question... Yes, I would. It's in the planning stages!


----------



## Panartias (Sep 26, 2015)

I have no tattoos myself, but I know a gamer girl that has a big tattoo of Drizzt and his panther on her shoulder blade. And another who plans to get a D20 as a tattoo…


----------



## napsterthegrey (Sep 26, 2015)

I would like to have a tattoo with the symbol of the Raven Queen, but as a blood donor I want to keep giving blood. So no tattoos for me


----------



## MechaPilot (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm not a tattoo kind of gal.  I'd much prefer D&D accessories (keychains, those things that attach to zippers, jewelry, etc.) to a tattoo.


----------



## Christopher Davis (Sep 28, 2015)

View attachment 70679so i got my tattoo for allot of personal reasons which i would rather not go into, but i was looking for a moon. most moons are kind of soft, but i always liked the holy symbol of shagaras the orc god of night and assassins.

i am thinking about the amphersand also. working on a sleeve going with a celtic war banner next.


----------



## Dhood6708 (Sep 29, 2015)

I got a Dwarven Urgosh and a Greatsword crossed on my left arm. Used the 3.5e models for those weapons.

I would definitely look into getting another D&D inspired Tat or even a D&D Tat.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 29, 2015)

napsterthegrey said:


> I would like to have a tattoo with the symbol of the Raven Queen, but as a blood donor I want to keep giving blood. So no tattoos for me




I believe that by the Red Cross current rules, getting a tattoo would put you out of giving blood for a year (long enough to tell if you'd caught anything from a less-than-clean needle).  After that, you can go back to giving blood.


----------



## Truebane667 (Sep 29, 2015)

Not my thing, but good for you.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Oct 4, 2015)

I wouldn't go with the ampersand myself.

I agree it would have looked better with the black outline.

I have a few tattoos myself, the closet to a D&D one I have it my Yeti on the back shoulder.  I got the nickname in the Marine Corps from another friend of mine that was into the novels.

If I was going with D&Dish one specially, I'd probably go with a beholder or a mindflayer.  My next one is going on upper left arm.

And as was said before, research your artist.  I'm fairly lucky I have a set of pretty good ones here in my town.  The one has done all of mine except for one, and he will be doing a touch up of that one for me as well.
You do get what you pay for, quality is always worth the price in this case.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jun 11, 2021)

I wouldn't mind getting more and I've thrown around the idea of getting some Erol Otis art on me.   We will see.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm generally fan of tattoos, and want more, but no, I'd never get one I don't think. I'm pretty picky. These are the ones I currently have. The second photo is the before pic I had taken before shaving my old man beard lol, but you can see it fine.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jun 11, 2021)

Sacrosanct said:


> I'm generally fan of tattoos, and want more, but no, I'd never get one I don't think. I'm pretty picky. These are the ones I currently have. The second photo is the before pic I had taken before shaving my old man beard lol, but you can see it fine.




My pop had more or less that same battlefield cross tattoo on his arm.  Viet Nam vet.  Nice work. 

 Its funny he had a couple from the 60's when he was in the Army and then in the 00's started getting more in his 50's-60's, which lead to me getting some...a viscous circle!  I keep thinking do I want to get more "entertainment" related stuff done?  Probably.  But I'm cheap.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jun 11, 2021)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> My pop had more or less that same battlefield cross tattoo on his arm.  Viet Nam vet.  Nice work.
> 
> Its funny he had a couple from the 60's when he was in the Army and then in the 00's started getting more in his 50's-60's, which lead to me getting some...a viscous circle!  I keep thinking do I want to get more "entertainment" related stuff done?  Probably.  But I'm cheap.



It's a soldiers cross. Of any tattoo I ever get, I will never regret that one. I miss those guys.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jun 11, 2021)

Aghooeo said:


> I want this tattoo
> 
> what can u say?




Love the geometric design with the dice.

The "sword" art with the dice is an interesting concept.  I appreciate the idea, but it also kinda looks like the sword hilt was done by a different artist than the dice.  It will probably be fine with a little age and/or touch up work.

The watercolor-ish background swatch style is something I've been seeing increasingly.  I have to admit I just don't "get" it.


----------

